# Statutory declaration



## shaiii (Sep 26, 2011)

hey, 
im applying for PMV soon. 
has anyone got an example of a statutory declaration statement for partner visa? 
thank you!


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

shaiii said:


> hey,
> im applying for PMV soon.
> has anyone got an example of a statutory declaration statement for partner visa?
> thank you!


I don't think anyone can give you a generic copy/paste statement.

Just answer the 2 questions as best you can. 1-2 paragraphs or one page. There is no right or wrong. It's not too difficult.

form888


----------



## Thunderer (Feb 5, 2012)

As far as Statutory Declarations are concerned, do they have to be from "individuals who are Australian citizens or permanent residents" if you are applying off-shore or can they be from someone from the list of accepted guarantors who can endorse your photographs and guarantee your identity, when you apply for your passport overseas?


----------



## Thunderer (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. Mods can delete this post.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

Thunderer said:


> As far as Statutory Declarations are concerned, do they have to be from "individuals who are Australian citizens or permanent residents" if you are applying off-shore or can they be from someone from the list of accepted guarantors who can endorse your photographs and guarantee your identity, when you apply for your passport overseas?


I'm currently offshore and while I did have family in Australia that my husband and I spoke to regularly that did Stat Decs for us, I was able to have friends from here in the United States do a Stat Dec. They understand that if you aren't living there, you won't have Australian citizens able to account for your relationship. I ended up sending the two from my in-laws and one from a family friend here in the States.


----------



## Thunderer (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you vyktoria. I am just going through the Partner Migration booklet and it has explains it perfectly clear. Should have read it earlier.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

Thunderer said:


> Thank you vyktoria. I am just going through the Partner Migration booklet and it has explains it perfectly clear. Should have read it earlier.


Don't worry about it. It doesn't matter how many times I read that booklet, I missed so many things and the fact that it's around 20 pages for one application, then 15 for another, then another 10 or so for the Form 80, it's all very intimidating. I'll help any way I can to help someone else get through the really tough part of the application. One thing I almost missed, even though I had read the booklet a dozen times, was that if you have an Australian citizen write out a Stat Dec for you, make sure to include a certified copy of their proof of citizenship. And for my friend here in the states that did a Stat Dec, I had her get her signature notarized. It's the little things like that =D


----------



## Duende (Feb 8, 2012)

There is no right or wrong answer, but when you have an example its easier to put into your own words.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

Duende said:


> There is no right or wrong answer, but when you have an example its easier to put into your own words.


If someone looks at Form 888, it tells all the information the Australian government needs for a statutory declaration.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

Vyktoria said:


> Don't worry about it. It doesn't matter how many times I read that booklet, I missed so many things and the fact that it's around 20 pages for one application, then 15 for another, then another 10 or so for the Form 80, it's all very intimidating. I'll help any way I can to help someone else get through the really tough part of the application. One thing I almost missed, even though I had read the booklet a dozen times, was that if you have an Australian citizen write out a Stat Dec for you, make sure to include a certified copy of their proof of citizenship. And for my friend here in the states that did a Stat Dec, I had her get her signature notarized. It's the little things like that =D


Just one more thing, dont forget to tell them to go to a JP to sign the proof of citizenship and the Stat Dec. my mother in law is English and she came to aus a long long time ago and she never declares herself australian so she attached her marriage certificate and her English birth certificate.

everyone's situation is different so the Stat Dec varies. my hasband and I wrote from how we met, how the relationship delveloped, and at the same time answer the questions from the booklet. we wrote this based on a Stat Dec that was written by my friend who applied and was granted the visa.


----------



## ClintB (Feb 10, 2012)

*Incorrect Stat Dec Form?*

Hi, my wife and I alre almost ready to submit our application. However she has noticed that when I did my personal statutory declaration I used the 888 form which is used for the witnesses statutory declaration. I didn't realise that there was a different one that we were suppose to use.

All the details are the same and its signed off by a JP, will they have any issues with accepting it if I put it on this form instead?

Normally I would redo it but we are applying from overseas and I've already sent her all the forms.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## holy_diver (Sep 4, 2011)

So is it ok to get stat decs from only my and my partner's immediate family?

We do not have time to socialize with friends, so we only spend a little time with each-others immediate families.


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

ClintB said:


> Hi, my wife and I alre almost ready to submit our application. However she has noticed that when I did my personal statutory declaration I used the 888 form which is used for the witnesses statutory declaration. I didn't realise that there was a different one that we were suppose to use.
> 
> All the details are the same and its signed off by a JP, will they have any issues with accepting it if I put it on this form instead?
> 
> ...


On page 39 of http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf it says the explanation of how you met can be on plain paper or a statutory declaration form can be used. So I think it should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

holy_diver said:


> So is it ok to get stat decs from only my and my partner's immediate family?
> 
> We do not have time to socialize with friends, so we only spend a little time with each-others immediate families.


I got my in-laws to do stat decs and one friend of ours. Immediate family is fine from what I was told by customer service at the embassy.


----------

